# NGD: Epiphone Zephyr Blues Deluxe



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

Yahoo!, I've been looking for one of these for a while (thanks Craig in Vancouver). Craig was the original owner of this 1999 rockabilly machine - he swapped out the Epi p-90's for GFS, keeping a reverse wound/reverse pole pickup in the middle position. He also swapped in this gold Bigsby-style tremolo. Sounds and plays great and he also provided the original hardware for me. Cool rockin' Daddy-O!








Now, if I could only learn to do the splits...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool great looking guitar!!!

I can do the splits like that, just need surgery to get walking again!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking guitar. Any sound clips?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How do the controls work that machine? What pickup combinations can you get?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> How do the controls work that machine? What pickup combinations can you get?


Three volumes and a master tone?


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

starjag said:


> Three volumes and a master tone?


Exactly, three volumes and a master tone. You almost don't need the master tone, you can really control the tone by blending the three pickups. No sound clips yet but this guy does a pretty good job of showing what the ZBD can do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk19e19lkoc&feature=related


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

fishin' musician said:


> Exactly, three volumes and a master tone. You almost don't need the master tone, you can really control the tone by blending the three pickups. No sound clips yet but this guy does a pretty good job of showing what the ZBD can do YouTube - Epiphone Zephyr Blues Deluxe (Part 1)


Actually, this guy does a pretty good job of showing how to work a guitar wired like this YouTube - T-BONE WALKER ; Hey Baby '65


----------

